# Anal gland tumor



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

My 5 year ods just got diagnosed with an anal gland tumor size of ping pong ball..waiting to get into onclogist...any experience with this? thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your dog's diagnosis. 
I don't have any experience with this, one of our members dog had an anal tumor. 

He's doing great, went through chemo treatment. 

Sending good thoughts for you and your pup.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry, no help here... just good thoughts and prayers for your boy..


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry you and your dog are going through this. Here's the thread Carolina Mom may have been referring to. It may give you hope.

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...ology-breed-standard/504766-happy-report.html
Best wishes on a full recovery and many healthy years ahead.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Val King said:


> My 5 year ods just got diagnosed with an anal gland tumor size of ping pong ball..waiting to get into onclogist...any experience with this? thanks


So sorry. Sending prayers your way. Please keep us posted.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Sorry no experience but wishing your pup well! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

Way bigger than 3mm which is considered resectable..this is 38 mm.. very aggressive tumor...quickly goes to lymph nodes...requires chemo and radiation to give 20 months... not going to put her thru this,,,hope to enjoy as many months as possible..just put my other golden down 5 years ago...bladder cancer,,I just can't do this anymore....


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

don't offer prayers..they don't work.....


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Im so sorry for the devestating news. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

So very sorry!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

My sympathies! 

Reading all of these stories gets me very nervous about my new puppy coming in 10 days.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

jeffscott947 said:


> My sympathies!
> 
> Reading all of these stories gets me very nervous about my new puppy coming in 10 days.


You can’t think like that. Just love him/her and do the best you can. I’ve had six goldens in my 30+ years married. Three lived long lives and two were taken way too early. However that doesn’t stop me from getting another this past September. Good luck and enjoy.

10 1/2 year old Lincoln and 10 mos old Bear pictured below.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry. 

I noticed you are in NM. Are you, by chance, waiting to see the oncologist at VCA? She was wonderful when we saw her 4 years ago. Our GSD was diagnosed with adenocarcinoma (normally cancer of the anal glands, but hers was on her hip). We did not know until after the mass removal that it was cancerous, but opted for palliative treatment because of cost of treatment and her quality of life. She was also older than your dog, so that will be something to weigh out.

I hope you are able to get in to the oncologist soon and get some answers.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Val King said:


> don't offer prayers..they don't work.....


Everyone here knows how hard this is for you. I have lost 2 Golden’s to cancer and I’m not religious. But having people say they are praying for my doggie or offering whatever form of comfort has been immeasurably helpful. Let people in and be here for you and your sweet golden.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Val King said:


> Way bigger than 3mm which is considered resectable..this is 38 mm.. very aggressive tumor...quickly goes to lymph nodes...requires chemo and radiation to give 20 months... not going to put her thru this,,,hope to enjoy as many months as possible..just put my other golden down 5 years ago...bladder cancer,,I just can't do this anymore....


I'm so sorry for what you are going through, and support your choice not to put him through the chemo and radiation. I made a similar choice when my dog was diagnosed with sinus cancer a few years ago. You might want to look into "holistic" treatment for him. With my dog, I had a holistic vet who put him on homeopathy and herbal remedies. There is also a diet (Google the Keto Pet Sanctuary for some resources) that may slow tumor growth. There is also a dog cancer FB group (affiliated with folks who are following the keto diet) where someone recently posted about her dog with anal cancer and something like a 6-8 week prognosis who is still chugging along with good quality of life two years later.

I don't know if what I did got my dog any extra days on earth, but I DO think it helped what days he had to be higher quality.

I hope whatever you choose to do you gets you as many days as possible for your baby...


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

What I thought was hot spot turned out to be an anal adrenal carcinoma...they recommend surgery 3mm...Allies is 38mm (ping pong ball)...prognosis horrible...metatisizes to lymph nodes, then lungs...surgery with radation and chemo still has 50% occurrence, with incontinence from surgery. Only 2-17% of cancers are this, usually seen in small dogs or dogs 10+ years of age. She is only 5.5...I can tell she is breathless upon exercise...prognosis is 2 months from diagnosis....Don't know why it wasn't caught sooner by vet or groomers...so much for expressing anal glands!. So we will go to dog park, eat pupucchinos for as long as possible...this is my 7th golden with cancer...Hope Morris Foundation in Fort Collins continues to make great strides for goldens


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Val King, I am so very sorry about your boy's diagnosis. 

Just an FYI-I merged your duplicate threads together into one so you would have all the replies and information in the same thread.


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

Don't be nervous!!! The good outweighs the bad and there is nothing better than a golden...I said I can't do this any more but I know I will always have at least one, preferably two! She came from a GREAT breeder, these random things just happen!!. Excited for you to have a new baby!! I promise it will be the best decision you can make!!!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

TY..I am excited but also nervous..I lost an Aussie last yr to Mouth Cancer..I had the tumor de-bulked to buy her some time, but refused Chemo too. She was only 5 yrs old.


My new Golden is coming this week and hopefully she is ok (a friend's 2 dogs out of state had puppies). Obviously I have no idea about her genetics, but the Mom and dad seem to be doing well (still young dogs). I have 3 other dogs including a 14 yr old rescued Border Collie. She is doing great, but 14 is still 14. That in itself is gut wrenching; but she has a good life for the past 9 yrs. (good for me too)



My best wishes for you and yours, and I hope that the remaining time is fun filled for you all!


----------



## pediwent (Oct 8, 2019)

*Same as my Jake*

I realize this thread is old, but my Jake was just diagnosed with an anal gland carcinoma two weeks ago. 20mm, so not huge, but not tiny either. We just had our first appointment with the oncologist and she said the tumor was pliable and easily movable, so it hadn't attached to any muscle tissue (a good thing). There were also no signs of any spread, not even to the local lymph nodes. She recommended surgery, which we are having done in the next couple of weeks. We definitely do not want to do any radiation or chemotherapy, but if the biopsy shows that the cells are aggressive, we might consider immunotherapy like Palladia. We're also seeing a holistic vet and plan to put him on whatever diet and supplements she recommends.

Good luck with your journey and keep us posted!

Jeff


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

pediwent said:


> I realize this thread is old, but my Jake was just diagnosed with an anal gland carcinoma two weeks ago. 20mm, so not huge, but not tiny either. We just had our first appointment with the oncologist and she said the tumor was pliable and easily movable, so it hadn't attached to any muscle tissue (a good thing). There were also no signs of any spread, not even to the local lymph nodes. She recommended surgery, which we are having done in the next couple of weeks. We definitely do not want to do any radiation or chemotherapy, but if the biopsy shows that the cells are aggressive, we might consider immunotherapy like Palladia. We're also seeing a holistic vet and plan to put him on whatever diet and supplements she recommends.
> 
> Good luck with your journey and keep us posted!
> 
> Jeff


Check out post 23 here for the good update from Val
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...54-apocrine-anal-sac-adrenal-carcinoma-3.html


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm hoping for the best outcome for Jake with the treatment of the anal gland carcinoma.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Val King said:


> What I thought was hot spot turned out to be an anal adrenal carcinoma...they recommend surgery 3mm...Allies is 38mm (ping pong ball)...prognosis horrible...metatisizes to lymph nodes, then lungs...surgery with radation and chemo still has 50% occurrence, with incontinence from surgery. Only 2-17% of cancers are this, usually seen in small dogs or dogs 10+ years of age. She is only 5.5...I can tell she is breathless upon exercise...prognosis is 2 months from diagnosis....Don't know why it wasn't caught sooner by vet or groomers...so much for expressing anal glands!. So we will go to dog park, eat pupucchinos for as long as possible...this is my 7th golden with cancer...Hope Morris Foundation in Fort Collins continues to make great strides for goldens


My experience with 99% in the vet industry is a very poor annual wellness exam. There is no full exam but just a quick look and some bloodwork. The vet pops the side of the mouth open but doesn't open the mouth and look inside or may thumb through the coat to look for fleas but doesn't actually feel the dog's lymph nodes...and so on it goes. I have learned to go over my dogs and cats thoroughly and if there is a recurring problem then I take that pet to a vet or specialist. I have one regular vet that I really trust and she is so good that it can be a few weeks out to get an appointment. My lesson learned from past experience is to go over your pet's body with your fingers not assuming that lump or sore is nothing.


----------

